# Hi from Pumpkintown



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey everyone, I just joined the forum, just thought I'd say hi!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome aboard.


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks, it's good to be here.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey, hey !


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

hello!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Rotten.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome Pumpkin! Sitck around, we'll grow on you.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum RP


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow, thanks for such a warm welcome!

I guess I should share about my haunt. I have a home haunt in CO. I've done it for three years, 2010 will be my fourth. Before 07 I just did little haunts for friends and family. In 07 I did a one minute haunt in my back yard with a few lame actors and compressed air. 2008 saw a garage haunt with more air scares and a room with white sheets, strobe lights, and a leaf blower aimed into the sheets so that the TOTs had to push to get through. In 2009 I was back outside with the room of sheets and a sensor that triggered the air. This was the year I gave up black plastic for wood, but some rooms didn't even get painted and there was a serious lack of detail everywhere. This year, the haunt will be back in the garage and extremely detailed.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, RP!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Rotten Pumpkin!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi & welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum RP!!!!!!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome Rotten Pumpkin! Any pictures of your haunt?


----------



## GrimAftermath (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome Rotten Pumpkin!


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

madmomma said:


> Welcome Rotten Pumpkin! Any pictures of your haunt?


http://theterrorhauntedhouse.yolasite.com/pictures.php

Only some of last year's pictures are up, and the take a while to load, even with very high speed. In a few months all of that will be fixed and all the pictures will be up.:jol:


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum RP!!


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

Goblin- Cool picture! I love skelletons and zombies!!!!Thanks for the warm welcome from everyone.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. It definitely looks like you have the Halloween bug!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings RP! Welcome to the mad house! now that you've entered the assylum you will never be free!!! mwahahahahahaha! :lolkin:

oh and do post more pictures!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello!


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome fellow CO haunter! :smileton: 
This forum is completely awesome as I'm sure you will find!


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

Greetings and hello!!


----------

